# Ackie monitors - skittish-ness and growth rate?



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys,
So I have a baby Ackie monitor who is 4 months old now. 

I have some questions that I cant seem to find the answer to anywhere online, maybe someone here can help?


Does anyone know what the growth rate of Ackies is? Mine hasnt grown very much in the 2 months ive had him/her. Maybe someone charted their Ackies growth from baby to adult?

At what age do they start becoming less skittish? I can only really handle mine when he is warming up in the morning, or chilled and sleepy later in the day.


----------



## emelde (Feb 22, 2010)

personally i dont have any experience with ackies but i have other monitors and i sure its the same, useually growth is deppendant on temps and avalability of food, and is often in sperts. i cant give a average projection for akies but im sure some1 will. 

as for skitishness and handling, its jus a case of waiting, it may never happen.... but rather than handling wen cold and dosile i would recomend using food to encorage him/her to come to you (wen fully active), as the only reason he/she is letting you handle them is because theyre to cold/scared to move. this is obviosly going to be stressfull for them,and this will just prolong things.......all they see is some big scary thing trying to grab them,,,,lol..you need to show your not gonna hurt them... force handling does this eventually but takes a long time as the stress involved causes the animal to concentrate on jus staying alive rather than getting to kno you.


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

i have 4 at 5 months old bud - 
3 5 month olds are the same size, prob 12 inches in total

1 5 month old is double the size of them,is now in with my 15month olds and no difference in size apart from the older are a little chunkier 

they each take on growth spurts iv been told, so aslong as your temps and feeding are good 




as for skitty - all takes time from my experience: victory:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

emelde said:


> personally i dont have any experience with ackies but i have other monitors and i sure its the same, useually growth is deppendant on temps and avalability of food, and is often in sperts. i cant give a average projection for akies but im sure some1 will.
> 
> as for skitishness and handling, its jus a case of waiting, it may never happen.... but rather than handling wen cold and dosile i would recomend using food to encorage him/her to come to you (wen fully active), as the only reason he/she is letting you handle them is because theyre to cold/scared to move. this is obviosly going to be stressfull for them,and this will just prolong things.......all they see is some big scary thing trying to grab them,,,,lol..you need to show your not gonna hurt them... force handling does this eventually but takes a long time as the stress involved causes the animal to concentrate on jus staying alive rather than getting to kno you.


 
Pretty good advice :no1:
temps ambient 85f-88f
hot spot at least 125f 
these temps will let your Ackie metabolise its food correctly and thus put it into growth

June last year when i bought these babies

















And as they are now so 10 months later


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> Pretty good advice :no1:
> temps ambient 85f-88f
> hot spot at least 125f
> these temps will let your Ackie metabolise its food correctly and thus put it into growth
> ...


stunning ackies steve they really are - even if you have them on steroids and make them bench press:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

dannyj said:


> stunning ackies steve they really are - even if you have them on steroids and make them bench press:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: the male defo looks like a power lifter :lol2:


----------

